# MetaStock Expert Advisor for VSA



## chesl73 (18 October 2009)

I've just been reading the VSA ebook (which I thought was very good - thanks for the link 'Timmy') - it talks about using the TradeGuider software.
A number of the key indicators seem to be stuff that you could possibly code into say MetaStock such as volume highs/lows, doji's (although they don't call them this) and some price spread information. 
Do people out there think this would be possible to provide in MetaStock (or Amibroker) some key points of VSA theory? Has anyone had a go?


----------



## Timmy (18 October 2009)

I have seen VSA coding for both Metastock and Amibroker around the place.  To do some of the basic 'alerts' is not difficult at all, I think it could get complicated if you want to code in some of the nuances.  

The basics seem to be to define:
Spread, what is wide, what is narrow?
The close - is it on/near the low or high, in the bottom third (half/fifth/whatever you decide), mid-range etc.
Is the close higher than yesterday's, lower, same, same-ish?
Volume, is it low, average, high, very high, ultra high?
Is the volume lower/higher than previous 1/2/3/whatever days

Then it seems to be a matter of combining these key variables (sure there are more, just typing this off the top of my head) to get you various 'no demand/supply', thrusts, climaxes, stopping volume, etc.

Actually programming this sort of thing is not hard in Metastock (I am unfamiliar with Amibroker but I have seen Amibroker code for this stuff freely available on the net).


----------

